# Rishinjuku karate



## Rishinjuku (Mar 9, 2020)

Rishinjuku karate is a full-contact karate style which allows all strikes. This includes: bare knuckle face punches, head butts, knees, elbows, kicks and attacks to the groin in its Tatsujin competition format. 






It is trained in such a manner that men, women and children can train it safely but do get ready for real self defense. 

The development of power comes from Muchimi and Chinkuchi. These two forgotten concepts of karate are taught from the beginning, making students progress very fast. Muchimi is the correct usage of muscles chains. Chinkuchi is the correct placement of the bones. They all come from a traditional form, the Naihanchi kata. 

It was created by Shihan Yoshiharu Murai, a man who competed in all kinds of karate, muay thai, lethwei, .... competitions. He even had many challenge matches and street fights when he was younger. This gives him a unique perspective of what works in bare knuckle real situations. Now he teaches and is a mentor to youth and guides them to a better life than he had. 

The first foreign branch was established in Belgium by Filip Swennen, who helps out with international communications. He created a a FREE PDF, about 
- how he got into Rishinjuku karate after a life time of training in other martial arts. 
- anecdotes of the harsh life lived by Shihan Murai 
- introduction to "Muchimi" and the core concepts behind all the techniques. 

You can get it here. 
Rishinjuku karate - SF dojo 

Be kind, be strong 

OSU! 

Filip Swennen


----------



## Yokozuna514 (Mar 9, 2020)

Osu,

I train in Kyokushin and have always wondered what the readdition of face punches would be like.  Your video was very interesting to see.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Buka (Mar 9, 2020)

Welcom to Martial Talk, Rishinjuku.


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 9, 2020)

Welcome to the forum. I hope you stick around.


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 10, 2020)

Welcome! Ah cool, first time I've heard of Rishinjuku karate. Very interesting, I'm curious how the day to day training is done actually. Hope you stick around. Osu


----------

